

Where you're happy, is where you should be - kineticac
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kinetic/5245654733/

======
ckrumb
Love this article, and the pictures are great. Your comment is also a good
justification for finding an inspiring office space. Unfortunately for
startups its tough to find affordable rentals with vaulted ceilings, gallery
like interiors and red-brick walls. Maybe this is a good reason to band
together with other friendly startups or look into crazy alternatives. Artist
studio space can be rented for just a few hundred a month, I wonder if you
could get away with turning actual gallery space into an office...

~~~
kineticac
being very creative would work, but would it be bad to travel and work? I
wonder if there's a cost efficient way. I didn't rent an office, I basically
just paid for some coffee and camped out at a few cafes.

------
kineticac
Just my take on going to a nice place to work.

------
jessep
This is a sweet post. In an ideal world, work would be infused with joy rather
than stress.

~~~
kineticac
definitely. i'll see you in hawaii ;)

